# Blue Moon



## the tinker (May 12, 2015)

Just noticed that blue moon bicycle has their "krate Fest" bicycle show and swap listed to be on Sat. June 20th. in Sycamore, Ill.  Not just Krates there. Always a variety of bikes and parts in the swap section including my favorite: ballooners.


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2015)

Yea it's a good time. Wish I could go this year.


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Just noticed that blue moon bicycle has their "krate Fest" bicycle show and swap listed to be on Sat. June 20th. in Sycamore, Ill.  Not just Krates there. Always a variety of bikes and parts in the swap section including my favorite: ballooners.




What time is it? I always thought it was just krate style bikes and never went.


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2015)

I think of an ale when I see the words "Blue Moon"...


----------



## the tinker (May 14, 2015)

I have heard so many times that unless you are into the "krates" its not worth going to a krate type show , especially if you are a ballooner. I have found this not to ring true.
 I have found at blue moon there is a wide variety of bikes. yes its mostly krates but the other stuff shows up as well.  I saw a very clean original girls  shelby  sell for around 50 bucks .Looked like a late 40s,100% complete no rust and had a perfect factory headlight. The guy that bought it[ more than likely a CABE. member] was a Shelby collector, I think from Ohio, and was amazed he found a Shelby at "krate" fest.    
Last year I brought a 73 krate there to sell and one fellow wanted to trade me even steven for his original 50s phantom.                                                                                               
The year before at blue moon I bought a 51 or 52 girls shelby [ with the Jimmy "D' springer] for 75 bucks .  Don Wilson bought a really nice 53 panther and two re issue roadmasters off the same guy..... cheap. He pulled in with a trailer full of ballooners.  Come to think of it the tank thats on my pre war Hawthorne "rat rod" I got at blue moons Krate Fest for only 10 bucks....... 
with no rust or dents. Krate guy getting rid of stuff he had no interest in.  same thing at the Rockford krate show and swap held in November.  Last year I scored a 52 hawthorne with springer. The year before  a postwar road master frame;pre war hawthorne frame and a real nice complete boys 49 J. C. higgins that not only had a perfect seat[ and tank] but a set of original tires and rims on it that were perfect. ... Paid $160 for the higgins. Cant beat that.  
My luck this year there wont be any ballooners there..........


----------



## the tinker (Jun 18, 2015)

Dont forget Blue Moon on Sat. the 20th. Sycamore , Ill.


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Dont forget Blue Moon on Sat. the 20th. Sycamore , Ill.




see ya there Tink. Going to be there about 9 30.  Do you know what time it opens?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 18, 2015)

vincev said:


> see ya there Tink. Going to be there about 9 30.  Do you know what time it opens?



Hey Vince, Its held in two city parking lots across the street from one another on 155 Somonaulk road. This is a nice show, ballooner stuff does show up, its not just krates.   Somonaulk intersects Rt. 64 [north ave.] and it is south of 64 by about one block. they dont give a start time but by 9 its going.
Like most shows and swaps the early birds are there way before hand to scarf up the deals. See you there Saturday!


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Hey Vince, Its held in two city parking lots across the street from one another on 155 Somonaulk road. This is a nice show, ballooner stuff does show up, its not just krates.   Somonaulk intersects Rt. 64 [north ave.] and it is south of 64 by about one block. they dont give a start time but by 9 its going.
> Like most shows and swaps the early birds are there way before hand to scarf up the deals. See you there Saturday!




Yea I dont try to get there so early.If there is something thats meant to be it will be there.lol Are you selling there?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 19, 2015)

vincev said:


> Yea I dont try to get there so early.If there is something thats meant to be it will be there.lol Are you selling there?




No I will not be selling. I packed my truck with stuff earlier this month for Joe's Arlington Hts. swap and left empty.It's a good feeling to sell stuff. Hard to part with stuff  but makes room for MORE!!!!


----------

